# Emergency: Betta Fins Disappearing FAST!



## geekchicklet (Jul 22, 2008)

Recently, I started this topic. I seemed to get things under control a bit. However, I woke up, this morning, and he's got barely any top tail fin left. I hope it's okay that I started a new topic because it is now, officially, an emergency. 

I read about something you can do by taking the fish out of water, lightly brushing Mercurochrome on the ends of the fins. I'm nervous about this and don't know where I'll find the right Mercurochrome (as I read some are not safe.)

Some things to note:

- His current tank is 2 gallons. I have another tank cycling, but it is not ready, yet. I just got it started, yesterday.

- His water is clean and parameters have been checked once or twice per day. I use API's tube/liquid test kit. (I test with strips every morning to catch any significant changes and test with the kit at night.) Ammonia, Nitrates and Nitrites are 0ppm. *His current water does have 2 tsp. Aquarium Salt.* His pH range is from 6.6-7.0. Last night's test showed 7.0. His water is treated to remove chlorine and the water is soft. I manually remove poopies with a turkey baster, daily.

- I have a LOT of trouble keeping his temp stable. I have a Hydor mini-heater, but that shoots the water up to over 80 and then I look and it's at 76 or 78. It's always between 76 and 82, but that's quite a fluctuation for a little fishie.

- He eats abot 6 tiny Hikari Gold pellets, but occasionally I swap out one 2 pellet feeding for 1 shrimp or brine worm (freeze dried).

- He is a fin biter.

- I have already tried Bettafix, Melafix, Ampicillin drops (which he would not eat), Maracyn, some other edible antibacterial food made by Jungle (which he also would not eat) and Fungus Clear. I have not combined medications.

- I just did a 25% water change (after a full change 2 days ago) and he is on day 3 of Tetracycline T.C (water treatment) by API.

I _did_ read the recommended cure (Fungus Eliminator and Methylene Blue) but they don't sell either, here. I ordered both last week and it just arrived today. *Is it safe to combine Jungle's Fungus Eliminator and the Tetracycline T.C.? What about Methylene Blue? Will the Aquarium Salt affect this combination?*

*** Since he does bite his own tail, I don't know if this is an infection as a result of the biting or what. For all I know, it may not even be an infection. :/

Please help, if you can!



*Healthy Cornelius (Homecoming Day)*












*Sick Cornelius (7/26)* - Click for Larger, Higher Quality Pictures






*Sick Cornelius (7/31)* - Click for Larger, Higher Quality Picture


----------



## geekchicklet (Jul 22, 2008)

*Close-Up*

This is a close-up, tail flared. Click to see the full-sized image. Please note the white junky stuff floating at the top. That stuff is in his "clean" tank. It shows up on the surface and at the bottom. Could that be fungus?


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

geekchicklet said:


> - I have a LOT of trouble keeping his temp stable. I have a Hydor mini-heater, but that shoots the water up to over 80 and then I look and it's at 76 or 78. It's always between 76 and 82, but that's quite a fluctuation for a little fishie.
> 
> Yeah, that's the trouble with those ones, especially during the summer. Did you order a different one?
> 
> ...


----------



## geekchicklet (Jul 22, 2008)

I can't find any other heaters for anything under 3 gallons.

His feedings are 1-2 pellets per feeding, 3 times/day. At most, he gets 5-6 pellets. (I do occasionally give him the freeze-dried shrimp or brine worms instead of one feeding.)

So, I want to do the fungus eliminator + methylene blue? I can do a water change tomorrow afternoon. I worry about him even more with all of these water changes. I re-read the instructions and did see the warning about the salt. Thanks for reminding me!

I am going to try this asap. It won't hurt to go right from the Tetracycline T.C. to the new 'cure' (as far as you guys know)? I know this isn't an exact science. I just want to be sure I'm not overlooking anything.

Has anyone here tried that Mercurochrome thing?


----------



## geekchicklet (Jul 22, 2008)

His fins look so thin and stringy at the bottoms, now. I'm hoping this might be an indication that the Fungus Eliminator and Methylene Blue are attacking whatever it is that is eating away at his fins. I am keeping a close eye on him.

He is still flaring, regularly...and being himself (maybe a bit more energetic).

I think I have finally stabilized his tank temp at about 82.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

Hmmmm, you must have missed the link I posted in one of the other threads:

Here ya go: http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18534/si3277114/cl0/marineland10wminiheater


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

The problem is less with the heater, and more with the size of the tank. The larger the tank, the more stable and vice versa. The best thing you can do is keep the room temperature as stable as possible, or else increase the volume of your water (for instance by getting a larger tank). Also, this heater's a bit pricey, but the correct wattage:
http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/group/3382/product.web


----------



## geekchicklet (Jul 22, 2008)

Flashygrrl said:


> Hmmmm, you must have missed the link I posted in one of the other threads:
> 
> Here ya go: http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18534/si3277114/cl0/marineland10wminiheater


Oh, I'm so stupid! I went to bigalsonline, from your links...but only saw the 25w heater. Sorry about that. I am looking to order a new heater, thermometers and food. That will work perfectly, I think. 

Thank you!


----------



## geekchicklet (Jul 22, 2008)

okiemavis said:


> The problem is less with the heater, and more with the size of the tank. The larger the tank, the more stable and vice versa. The best thing you can do is keep the room temperature as stable as possible, or else increase the volume of your water (for instance by getting a larger tank). Also, this heater's a bit pricey, but the correct wattage:
> http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/group/3382/product.web


Thank you, very much.

I tried him in a 5.5 gallon tank and the poor thing looked/seemed lost. He hovered in a corner at the bottom. I thought it was because of his fin rot...but I put him in a smaller one and ge came back to life! Swimming and twirling about. (Both had the same water parameters.)

Sometimes, I think he's a little silly, but don't tell him I said that. 

Right now, I have an empty 5.5, a cycling 2 and he's in a 2. He looves his new 2 gallon and finally seems content, even with his medicated water. Some day, I may try the 5.5 again (especially if he gets any bigger). As long as he's happy, I'm happy. The poor little thing is finally starting to make bubbles again and I keep changing his water on him (due to the Methylene Blue/Fungus Eliminator combo). Soon, I hope that won't be necessary and he can make himself at home in a fully cycled tank.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

Wait, the tank you have cycling is the same size as the one he's in? Or is that a misprint?


----------



## girlofgod (Aug 22, 2006)

you sure are moving him around an awful lot. since he's the only fish you have, its safe to say that either tank will suffice for him, but constantly moving from tank to tank is going to do nothing but stress him out. which will accelerate his illness. i say pick a spot and keep him there.


----------



## geekchicklet (Jul 22, 2008)

Yes. The cycling one is less than 3 gallons. I asked around and was told to cycle it. (Personally, I don't mind water changes, but I want to do whatever's best.)

As far as moving him is concerned -- I brought him home in a cup. He was put in a one-gallon bowl type thing, until I moved a few weeks later. Then, I moved and transferred him to a bigger container with a UG filter. I never knew about betta fish and water current. It REALLY stressed him out. He is a tail biter and, a few weeks later, he got fin rot. I put him in medicated water in a 5.5 gallon tank, while I decided on what to make his permanent home. (He did NOT seem to like the 5.5 at all.) I bought two of the exact same aquariums. One has a cycling filter and one has no filter. He is in the one without the filter. When he goes in the other one, it will pretty much be the exact same setup he has right now, but with a low flow filter. I don't plan to move him after that, unless he gets too big for the small tank.


----------



## girlofgod (Aug 22, 2006)

geekchicklet said:


> I asked around and was told to cycle it. (Personally, I don't mind water changes, but I want to do whatever's best.)


you do realize that cycling is not an alternative to water changes? you will have to do regular water changes even after your tanks are cycled.


----------



## geekchicklet (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh, yes. I meant full water changes as often as I do now. I was told that after the tank is cycled, I should do only partial changes (maybe 25-50%) once/week. I wanted to get more clarification, on that, before moving him.

Right now, I am doing full changes every 1 or (at most) 2 days, because that was how I was told to use this Fungus Eliminator/Methylene Blue treatment. I hate disturbing the poor little guy, but it seems to be helping him. I try to do it as quickly as possible and make sure the water temps are the same and everything is put back as it was when I started.

(*** Note: Though he is a fin/tail biter, he seemed to be getting infections on the areas he was damaging. This was what had me confused. He'd show signs of improvement and then CHOMP! It would start all over again.)


----------



## girlofgod (Aug 22, 2006)

okay, just making sure. :wink: i'm sorry you're havin a hard time with him, and yes, once cycled, you should only need 1 water change per week. between 15-25%.


----------



## geekchicklet (Jul 22, 2008)

In case someone checks this post, for reference, I just wanted to send an update.

Cornelius has regrowth!

He also built a HUGE bubble nest overnight (and mini bubble nests all over) and was dancing around the tank today, as if proud and showing it off.

I have to do a water change and I feel bad for breaking up his nests!


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

That's great news geekchicklet, I'm glad to hear there's some improvement!


----------



## girlofgod (Aug 22, 2006)

great news!!


----------

